# Chipotle Barbecue sauce



## sqwib (Jun 16, 2010)

Has anyone made their own Chipotle Barbecue Sauce and has anyone smoked their own Jalapenos.

Look at this recipe and let me know what you think, I think its way too manny Jalapenos.

2 cups ketchup
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup water
2 cans chipotle chilies (smoked jalapenos), chopped way too much??, how much is a can 4oz.?
1/4 cup brown sugar
2 tablespoons oil
2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 teaspoon celery salt
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
[h3]Preparation:[/h3]
Heat oil in a sauce pan. Add onions and garlic. Sauté until soft. Stir in brown sugar, celery salt and black pepper. Add remaining ingredients and simmer until the sauce thickens.

I am going to give it a try but may increase the Vinegar to a 1/4 cup


----------



## bayouchilehead (Jun 16, 2010)

I just google the cans I use.....Couldn't remember, and they are 12oz. I would try a half can or maybe whole can and let it simmer for a short time and then taste it, you can always add more.


----------



## jlstout (Jun 16, 2010)

I have made a maple chipotle sauce before.  Chipotles are not very hot peppers.  I recall that I doubled the amount of chipotles when I made mine.  Depends on how many in a can.  The recipe I had called for 2 chipotles in adobo sauce, and I used 4.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 16, 2010)

Now chipotles around us here are pretty hot and I can take a fair amount heat too. I have seen and used a little can maybe the 4oz cans but they only have 3-4 japs in them so. Now I'm also sure you can smoke your owns jalapenos if you want but I'm not real sure whats the sauce in the cans??? I think it's just some tomatoes that are just stewed to make the sauce.


----------



## timberjet (Jun 16, 2010)

This recipe I'm guessing calls for the 4 oz cans. Adobo sauce is made from red chile powder, garlic, vinegar, salt and spices I believe. I would say it would be pretty hot. I often make something similar and the heat is somewhat smoothed out by the sweetness of the tomato sauce (Ketchup).


----------



## sqwib (Jun 17, 2010)

I would have to agree that it would be the smaller cans, I am going to have to play with this recipe.

My concern is if adjusting the recipe.

When heated up it will give a different taste and heat than when it has cooled.

Might make 2 batches one milder, that way if one is too hot I can just add some of the milder batch too it after cooling.

Yeah I know...  AM OVER THINKING THIS!

Thanks everyone


----------



## gregzee (Jun 17, 2010)

One thought that you could do is make it more of a raspberry chipotle bbq sauce by added raspberry perserves to it.  The sweetness from the raspberrys would hide the hotness.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 17, 2010)

SQWIB said:


> Has anyone made their own Chipotle Barbecue Sauce and has anyone smoked their own Jalapenos.
> 
> Look at this recipe and let me know what you think, I think its way too manny Jalapenos.
> 
> ...







SQWIB said:


> I would have to agree that it would be the smaller cans, I am going to have to play with this recipe.
> 
> My concern is if adjusting the recipe.
> 
> ...


If you increase the vinegar to 1/4 cup then you should also decrease the water by 1/4 cup. Personally I would use 1/2 cup of apple cider vinegar and no water, but thats my taste, I like it tangy. As for the chipotles in Adobo Sauce, if you use all the contents from 2 cans it may cause just a tingle for a chile head but for most people it will probably be too much. I would use just one can and chop those peppers up fine, they will give your sauce a nice slow heat. Overall it looks like a good recipe.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 17, 2010)

cliffcarter said:


> If you increase the vinegar to 1/4 cup then you should also decrease the water by 1/4 cup. Personally I would use 1/2 cup of apple cider vinegar and no water, but thats my taste, I like it tangy. As for the chipotles in Adobo Sauce, if you use all the contents from 2 cans it may cause just a tingle for a chile head but for most people it will probably be too much. I would use just one can and chop those peppers up fine, they will give your sauce a nice slow heat. Overall it looks like a good recipe.


Agreed, drop the water


----------



## mikeh (Jun 23, 2010)

We had BBQ at work today and I tried some Chipotle BBQ sauce with it and it was great.  I am going to have to give this recipe a try..  I have been wanting to find a good sauce recipe and this one looks good to me...  thanks for sharing

Mike


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Based on the recipe, I'd say it would be on the hot side. One trick you can use if it turns out too hot, add a very small amount of honey, like a level teaspoon, and do a taste test. I've had to tone-down some salsa using this method. Try it on a small amount to see if it works for you. It's all good my friend.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 24, 2010)

I am gonna go for it next week.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 24, 2010)

Here is what I am going to go with, I reduced the water by 1/4 cup, figured when its simmering I'll loose some anyhow. I will keep some honey on standby. Thanks for the tips
[h1]Chipotle Barbecue  Sauce[/h1]










2 cups ketchup
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/4 cup water
2 4oz. cans chipotle chilies (smoked jalapenos), chopped
1/4 cup brown sugar
2 tablespoons oil
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 teaspoon celery salt
1/2 teaspoon Fresh Medium Ground black pepper
[h3] [/h3][h3] [/h3][h3]Preparation:[/h3]
Heat oil in a sauce pan. Add onions and garlic, Sauté until soft.

Stir in brown sugar, celery salt and black pepper.

Add remaining ingredients and simmer until the sauce thickens, stirring the entire time.

Tip: use honey to smooth out the heat if it’s too spicy.


----------



## crashdavis (Jun 25, 2010)

I've made a strawberry chipotle sauce that was very tasty to me.  I only put three of the chiles in, but then again, I wasnt making much more than a cup and a half total.


----------



## mikeh (Jun 27, 2010)

Ok, I made this sauce recipe today...  It came out pretty spicy.  I think next time I will use only half a can of the chipotle peppers.  I used a whole 7 oz can ...  It did have a good flavor, but was a little too hot for our taste.  I added the honey and a little more water, but didnt tone it down quite enough for us.....   I will try it again sometime, but with less peppers..  Just wanted to report how my first try with it went...  Have a great day everyone..

Mike


----------



## flash (Jun 27, 2010)

BayouChilehead said:


> I just google the cans I use.....Couldn't remember, and they are 12oz. I would try a half can or maybe whole can and let it simmer for a short time and then taste it, you can always add more.







SQWIB said:


> Has anyone made their own Chipotle Barbecue Sauce and has anyone smoked their own Jalapenos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LOL, my wife and I were making a Mexican Corn Dip the other day that called for 4 oz of chopped Jalapeno's. We were still adding extra hot sauce and Chow-chow to it to crank up the heat some.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 28, 2010)

MikeH said:


> Ok, I made this sauce recipe today...  It came out pretty spicy.  I think next time I will use only half a can of the chipotle peppers.  I used a whole 7 oz can ...  It did have a good flavor, but was a little too hot for our taste.  I added the honey and a little more water, but didnt tone it down quite enough for us.....   I will try it again sometime, but with less peppers..  Just wanted to report how my first try with it went...  Have a great day everyone..
> 
> Mike


Thanks for the info, how many peps were in the 7oz can and what type were they, getting ready to try it this weekend but will make a few more tweaks.

Figure you could double up on everything else to cut the heat


----------



## mikeh (Jun 28, 2010)

Not 100% sure, but I think there 6 or 7 peppers in the can.  Cant tell you the brand or any info like that since the can is in the trash. Just chipotle peppers in adobe sauce.  I agree on just doubling the rest of the recipe to help with the heat.  I might add more water next time also since it came out pretty thick.  I did put it in the blender when I was done because I didnt get the peppers chopped up real good and that help smooth it up some...   But I think this is a winner recipe with some little adjustments....  I will make it again for sure..  

Mike


----------



## sqwib (Jun 29, 2010)

MikeH said:


> Not 100% sure, but I think there 6 or 7 peppers in the can.  Cant tell you the brand or any info like that since the can is in the trash. Just chipotle peppers in adobe sauce.  I agree on just doubling the rest of the recipe to help with the heat.  I might add more water next time also since it came out pretty thick.  I did put it in the blender when I was done because I didnt get the peppers chopped up real good and that help smooth it up some...   But I think this is a winner recipe with some little adjustments....  I will make it again for sure..
> 
> Mike


Awesome, thanks again for the recon, just got my peps, will try this weekend.

From your observations I may mince the onions, garlic and peps in a food processor....cant wait!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 29, 2010)

Start with about 1/2 the amount of peppers you are thinking of using.... you can always add more peppers and adobo sauce to bring the heat up, but you can't take away very easily. Another good tasting thing I like to do is smoke some fresh green jalapeno's then use them to make BBQ sauce. You get a nice smokey flavor with a bite. I usually sautee onion, garlic, ect., then add my liquids, seasonings, and peppers, simmer and let reduce, then toss into the blender to get a nice smooth texture.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 16, 2010)

Has anyone made their own Chipotle Barbecue Sauce and has anyone smoked their own Jalapenos.

Look at this recipe and let me know what you think, I think its way too manny Jalapenos.

2 cups ketchup
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup water
2 cans chipotle chilies (smoked jalapenos), chopped way too much??, how much is a can 4oz.?
1/4 cup brown sugar
2 tablespoons oil
2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 teaspoon celery salt
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
[h3]Preparation:[/h3]
Heat oil in a sauce pan. Add onions and garlic. Sauté until soft. Stir in brown sugar, celery salt and black pepper. Add remaining ingredients and simmer until the sauce thickens.

I am going to give it a try but may increase the Vinegar to a 1/4 cup


----------



## bayouchilehead (Jun 16, 2010)

I just google the cans I use.....Couldn't remember, and they are 12oz. I would try a half can or maybe whole can and let it simmer for a short time and then taste it, you can always add more.


----------



## jlstout (Jun 16, 2010)

I have made a maple chipotle sauce before.  Chipotles are not very hot peppers.  I recall that I doubled the amount of chipotles when I made mine.  Depends on how many in a can.  The recipe I had called for 2 chipotles in adobo sauce, and I used 4.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 16, 2010)

Now chipotles around us here are pretty hot and I can take a fair amount heat too. I have seen and used a little can maybe the 4oz cans but they only have 3-4 japs in them so. Now I'm also sure you can smoke your owns jalapenos if you want but I'm not real sure whats the sauce in the cans??? I think it's just some tomatoes that are just stewed to make the sauce.


----------



## timberjet (Jun 16, 2010)

This recipe I'm guessing calls for the 4 oz cans. Adobo sauce is made from red chile powder, garlic, vinegar, salt and spices I believe. I would say it would be pretty hot. I often make something similar and the heat is somewhat smoothed out by the sweetness of the tomato sauce (Ketchup).


----------



## sqwib (Jun 17, 2010)

I would have to agree that it would be the smaller cans, I am going to have to play with this recipe.

My concern is if adjusting the recipe.

When heated up it will give a different taste and heat than when it has cooled.

Might make 2 batches one milder, that way if one is too hot I can just add some of the milder batch too it after cooling.

Yeah I know...  AM OVER THINKING THIS!

Thanks everyone


----------



## gregzee (Jun 17, 2010)

One thought that you could do is make it more of a raspberry chipotle bbq sauce by added raspberry perserves to it.  The sweetness from the raspberrys would hide the hotness.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 17, 2010)

SQWIB said:


> Has anyone made their own Chipotle Barbecue Sauce and has anyone smoked their own Jalapenos.
> 
> Look at this recipe and let me know what you think, I think its way too manny Jalapenos.
> 
> ...







SQWIB said:


> I would have to agree that it would be the smaller cans, I am going to have to play with this recipe.
> 
> My concern is if adjusting the recipe.
> 
> ...


If you increase the vinegar to 1/4 cup then you should also decrease the water by 1/4 cup. Personally I would use 1/2 cup of apple cider vinegar and no water, but thats my taste, I like it tangy. As for the chipotles in Adobo Sauce, if you use all the contents from 2 cans it may cause just a tingle for a chile head but for most people it will probably be too much. I would use just one can and chop those peppers up fine, they will give your sauce a nice slow heat. Overall it looks like a good recipe.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 17, 2010)

cliffcarter said:


> If you increase the vinegar to 1/4 cup then you should also decrease the water by 1/4 cup. Personally I would use 1/2 cup of apple cider vinegar and no water, but thats my taste, I like it tangy. As for the chipotles in Adobo Sauce, if you use all the contents from 2 cans it may cause just a tingle for a chile head but for most people it will probably be too much. I would use just one can and chop those peppers up fine, they will give your sauce a nice slow heat. Overall it looks like a good recipe.


Agreed, drop the water


----------



## mikeh (Jun 23, 2010)

We had BBQ at work today and I tried some Chipotle BBQ sauce with it and it was great.  I am going to have to give this recipe a try..  I have been wanting to find a good sauce recipe and this one looks good to me...  thanks for sharing

Mike


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Based on the recipe, I'd say it would be on the hot side. One trick you can use if it turns out too hot, add a very small amount of honey, like a level teaspoon, and do a taste test. I've had to tone-down some salsa using this method. Try it on a small amount to see if it works for you. It's all good my friend.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 24, 2010)

I am gonna go for it next week.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 24, 2010)

Here is what I am going to go with, I reduced the water by 1/4 cup, figured when its simmering I'll loose some anyhow. I will keep some honey on standby. Thanks for the tips
[h1]Chipotle Barbecue  Sauce[/h1]










2 cups ketchup
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/4 cup water
2 4oz. cans chipotle chilies (smoked jalapenos), chopped
1/4 cup brown sugar
2 tablespoons oil
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 teaspoon celery salt
1/2 teaspoon Fresh Medium Ground black pepper
[h3] [/h3][h3] [/h3][h3]Preparation:[/h3]
Heat oil in a sauce pan. Add onions and garlic, Sauté until soft.

Stir in brown sugar, celery salt and black pepper.

Add remaining ingredients and simmer until the sauce thickens, stirring the entire time.

Tip: use honey to smooth out the heat if it’s too spicy.


----------



## crashdavis (Jun 25, 2010)

I've made a strawberry chipotle sauce that was very tasty to me.  I only put three of the chiles in, but then again, I wasnt making much more than a cup and a half total.


----------



## mikeh (Jun 27, 2010)

Ok, I made this sauce recipe today...  It came out pretty spicy.  I think next time I will use only half a can of the chipotle peppers.  I used a whole 7 oz can ...  It did have a good flavor, but was a little too hot for our taste.  I added the honey and a little more water, but didnt tone it down quite enough for us.....   I will try it again sometime, but with less peppers..  Just wanted to report how my first try with it went...  Have a great day everyone..

Mike


----------



## flash (Jun 27, 2010)

BayouChilehead said:


> I just google the cans I use.....Couldn't remember, and they are 12oz. I would try a half can or maybe whole can and let it simmer for a short time and then taste it, you can always add more.







SQWIB said:


> Has anyone made their own Chipotle Barbecue Sauce and has anyone smoked their own Jalapenos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LOL, my wife and I were making a Mexican Corn Dip the other day that called for 4 oz of chopped Jalapeno's. We were still adding extra hot sauce and Chow-chow to it to crank up the heat some.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 28, 2010)

MikeH said:


> Ok, I made this sauce recipe today...  It came out pretty spicy.  I think next time I will use only half a can of the chipotle peppers.  I used a whole 7 oz can ...  It did have a good flavor, but was a little too hot for our taste.  I added the honey and a little more water, but didnt tone it down quite enough for us.....   I will try it again sometime, but with less peppers..  Just wanted to report how my first try with it went...  Have a great day everyone..
> 
> Mike


Thanks for the info, how many peps were in the 7oz can and what type were they, getting ready to try it this weekend but will make a few more tweaks.

Figure you could double up on everything else to cut the heat


----------



## mikeh (Jun 28, 2010)

Not 100% sure, but I think there 6 or 7 peppers in the can.  Cant tell you the brand or any info like that since the can is in the trash. Just chipotle peppers in adobe sauce.  I agree on just doubling the rest of the recipe to help with the heat.  I might add more water next time also since it came out pretty thick.  I did put it in the blender when I was done because I didnt get the peppers chopped up real good and that help smooth it up some...   But I think this is a winner recipe with some little adjustments....  I will make it again for sure..  

Mike


----------



## sqwib (Jun 29, 2010)

MikeH said:


> Not 100% sure, but I think there 6 or 7 peppers in the can.  Cant tell you the brand or any info like that since the can is in the trash. Just chipotle peppers in adobe sauce.  I agree on just doubling the rest of the recipe to help with the heat.  I might add more water next time also since it came out pretty thick.  I did put it in the blender when I was done because I didnt get the peppers chopped up real good and that help smooth it up some...   But I think this is a winner recipe with some little adjustments....  I will make it again for sure..
> 
> Mike


Awesome, thanks again for the recon, just got my peps, will try this weekend.

From your observations I may mince the onions, garlic and peps in a food processor....cant wait!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 29, 2010)

Start with about 1/2 the amount of peppers you are thinking of using.... you can always add more peppers and adobo sauce to bring the heat up, but you can't take away very easily. Another good tasting thing I like to do is smoke some fresh green jalapeno's then use them to make BBQ sauce. You get a nice smokey flavor with a bite. I usually sautee onion, garlic, ect., then add my liquids, seasonings, and peppers, simmer and let reduce, then toss into the blender to get a nice smooth texture.


----------

